
Welcome to the Jet Age: How AI Makes Online Shopping Carts Smarter - Nelkins
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/08/08/online-shopping/
======
Nelkins
Here's a more in-depth talk by Daniel Egloff (given at GTC 2017) that really
gets into the details: [http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/video/s7139-daniel...](http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2017/video/s7139-daniel-egloff-prices-drop-as-you-
shop-how-walmart-is%20using-jets-gpu.mp4)

Full disclosure: I work at Jet.

